# Formaljuristische Grundsatzdiskussionen bezüglich § 43a TKG



## Anonymous (26 November 2003)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32602#32602


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Volltext kann ein Passus lobend hervorgehoben werden:
> 
> 
> > *Daher kann auch offenbleiben, ob angesichts der durch die Regierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post im Oktober 2003 vorgenommene Sperrung von ca. 400.000 von 530.000 Dialern nicht schon bereits hinreichende Anhaltspunkte für einen Missbrauch von Telekommunikationsnetzen vorliegen.*
> ...



Warum reden hier eigentlich so viel bei juristischen Punkten mit, wenn sie keinerlei Ahnung haben?

Die Maßnahme der RegTP ist noch nicht einmal rechtskräftig, da willst Du schon was daraus ableiten? Und dann "Unseriösität"?

Die RegTP hat halt eben nicht wegen automatischer Installation, Betrug usw. die Dialer-Registrierung entzogen, sondern aus ganz anderen Gründen. Inzwischen hat MP ja auch wieder Registrierungen.

Warum wird hier immer wieder derartig undifferenziert gepostet? Dialer sind per se böse, lautet die immanente und wiederkehrende Botschaft. Diese Antwort ist genauso falsch wie, dass es keinen Missbrauch von Dialern gibt. All diese Befindlichkeiten verstehe ich nicht.

Damit wird immer wieder dem eigentlichen, dem wichtigen Grund dieses Forum geschadet.


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 November 2003)

*@Gast*


> Warum reden hier eigentlich so viel bei juristischen Punkten mit, wenn sie keinerlei Ahnung haben?
> 
> Die Maßnahme der RegTP ist noch nicht einmal rechtskräftig, da willst Du schon was daraus ableiten? Und dann "Unseriösität"?
> 
> ...



Und das sagt *wer*? :lupe: 

Nur so interessehalber...

MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2003)

> Die Maßnahme der RegTP ist noch nicht einmal rechtskräftig, da willst Du schon was daraus ableiten? Und dann "Unseriösität"?


Nur zur Richtigstellung: Ich habe aus dem Urteilstext zitiert, wie er dort wiedergegeben wird. Allerdings hat das Gericht zu dieser Argumentation nicht inhaltlich Stellung bezogen, weil es in dem Zusammenhang nicht nötig war.



> Die RegTP hat halt eben nicht wegen automatischer Installation, Betrug usw. die Dialer-Registrierung entzogen, sondern aus ganz anderen Gründen. Inzwischen hat MP ja auch wieder Registrierungen.


In der Tat finden sich nach den gesperrten ca. 400.000 Dialern

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=880460

14625 neu registrierte Dialer dieses Anbieters gemäß

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=885887

in der Registrierungsdatenbank.

Man wundert sich schon, dass nach den gesperrten 400.000 Einträgen in der RegTP-DB nun 14625 Dialer ausreichend sein sollen, die Geschäfte zu betreiben. Wir werden sehen, ob diese Registrierungen Bestand haben. Nur ein Hinweis:

Wir lesen im TKG (z.B. http://www.mainpean.de/v2/download/pdf/Auszuege.pdf )


> TKG § 43b
> Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er- oder 0900er- Mehrwertdiensterufnummern
> 
> (1) Wer gegenüber Letztverbrauchern gewerbs- oder geschäftsmäßig oder in sonstiger Weise regelmäßig 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdienste anbietet oder dafür gegenüber Letztverbrauchern wirbt, hat den für die Inanspruchnahme dieser 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aus dem deutschen Festnetz je Minute oder je Inanspruchnahme zu zahlenden Preis einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile zusammen mit der Rufnummer anzugeben. Soweit für die Inanspruchnahme einer 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer nicht einheitliche Preise gelten, sind diese in einer Von-bis-Preisspanne anzugeben. *Bei der Preisangabe ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass es ein deutscher Festnetzpreis ist.*


Der Gesetzgeber schreibt also klar und eindeutig vor, dass die Preisinformation mit dem Zusatz aus dem "deutschen Festnetz" erfolgen MUSS. Verbraucher können an diesem Hinweis erkennen, dass es um die Anwahl von Telefonverbindungen geht.

Ich habe diesen Text noch auf keinem Dialer gesehen. Wie ist die Seriösität von Anbietern zu bewerten, wenn klare gesetzliche Forderungen ignoriert werden?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (26 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum reden hier eigentlich so viel bei juristischen Punkten mit, wenn sie keinerlei Ahnung haben?
> 
> Die Maßnahme der RegTP ist noch nicht einmal rechtskräftig, da willst Du schon was daraus ableiten? Und dann "Unseriösität"?



Eigentlich wäre Adressat deines Postings das AG Siegburg. Das AG Siegburg hat die Frage ausdrücklich offen gelassen. Bitte also differenzierter posten.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die RegTP hat halt eben nicht wegen automatischer Installation, Betrug usw. die Dialer-Registrierung entzogen, sondern aus ganz anderen Gründen. Inzwischen hat MP ja auch wieder Registrierungen.



Nach Ansicht der RegTP hat der damalige Dialer den gesetzlichen Anforderungen nicht entsprochen. Und überlasse bitte die inhaltliche Ausrichtung dem Betreiber des Forums.

Counselor


----------



## technofreak (26 November 2003)

total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wird immer wieder dem eigentlichen, dem wichtigen Grund dieses Forum geschadet.



Was ist denn dieser Grund? Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich das mit der Ansicht der Admin/Mods deckt...

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum reden hier eigentlich so viel bei juristischen Punkten mit, wenn sie keinerlei Ahnung haben? (...) Warum wird hier immer wieder derartig undifferenziert gepostet? Dialer sind per se böse, lautet die immanente und wiederkehrende Botschaft. Diese Antwort ist genauso falsch wie, dass es keinen Missbrauch von Dialern gibt. All diese Befindlichkeiten verstehe ich nicht.



Lieber Anonymus,

1. Melde dich bitte an, damit wir dich per PN angehen können und dies nicht in diesem wichtigen Forum tun müssen, dessen Grund ein anderer ist.

2. Hier wird bei juristischen Punkten von zwei Personenkreisen gepostet - Geschädigten Laien, die eben juristische Infos möchten - und juristische Vollprofis, die sehr wohl eine Ahnung haben. Die Legitimation deiner Ahnung steht übrigens noch aus.

3. Ob die RegTP zu Recht oder (formell) zu Unrecht die Registrierung widerrief, tut dem Argument des AG keinen Abbruch. Das Gericht hat ja nicht gesagt, dass alle Dialer per se böse seien - was so auch hier im Forum übrigens keine einstimmige Meinung ist. 

4. Die Menge der Threads und Meinungen stellen mehr eine differenzierte Behandlung der Materia dar, als diese in anderen Foren zu finden ist - du kannst ja deine vermutliche Heimat bei Jagin diesbezüglich mal kritisch betrachten ...

5. Dieter Nuhr!


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2003)

Ich darf noch mal erinnern, was Dvill hier gepostet hat:



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Damit lässt sich doch gut argumentieren. Für ca. 80% des real existierenden Dialermarktes ist die unseriöse Praxis durch den Beschluss der RegTP bestätigt.



Das Wort "unseriös" steht nirgends in der Entscheidung.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die RegTP zu Recht oder (formell) zu Unrecht die Registrierung widerrief, tut dem Argument des AG keinen Abbruch. Das Gericht hat ja nicht gesagt, dass alle Dialer per se böse seien - was so auch hier im Forum übrigens keine einstimmige Meinung ist.



Das AG hat doch gerade KEINE Meinung dazu! Bitte einfach einmal LESEN. Nur dvill will daraus ableiten und kommentiert mit "unseriös".




			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Die Menge der Threads und Meinungen stellen mehr eine differenzierte Behandlung der Materia dar, als diese in anderen Foren zu finden ist - du kannst ja deine vermutliche Heimat bei Jagin diesbezüglich mal kritisch betrachten ...



Genau diesen Stil meine ich hier in diesem Forum. Warum soll ich den zu Jagin gehören, nur weil ich kritische Anmerkungen stelle?

Ist es so unbequem, auf diese zu antworten?


----------



## Der Genervte (26 November 2003)

@Gast

Die 'Wahrheit' von Worten und Sätzen hat auch etwas mit der Realität zu tun.

Und, auch was NICHT gesagt/geschrieben wurde KANN manchmal eine Aussage sein. Vielleicht solltest Du mal Deinen eigenen Tip beherzigen: LESEN!


----------



## technofreak (26 November 2003)

total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es so unbequem, auf diese zu antworten?


Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte tunlichst nur mit Wattebäuschen werfen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32672#32672


			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> total anonymer Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wir sind weiterhin gespannt....


----------



## Counselor (26 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort "unseriös" steht nirgends in der Entscheidung.



Der massenhafte Gesetzesverstoss der Mainpean impliziert mangelnde Gesetzestreue und damit Unseriösität. Wer geschäftlich in knapp zwei Monaten hunderttausendfach gegen die Rechtsordnung verstößt, sollte sich Gedanken machen, ob sein Geschäft seriös ist.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das AG hat doch gerade KEINE Meinung dazu! Bitte einfach einmal LESEN. Nur dvill will daraus ableiten und kommentiert mit "unseriös".



Zurecht zieht er Rückschlüsse von massenhaften Rechtsverstössen auf die Seriösität. Im Gewerberecht zieht man bei zahlreichen Verstössen gegen die Rechtsordnung Rückschlüsse auf die Zuverlässigkeit der Verantwortlichen.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der massenhafte Gesetzesverstoss der Mainpean impliziert mangelnde Gesetzestreue und damit Unseriösität. Wer geschäftlich in knapp zwei Monaten hunderttausendfach gegen die Rechtsordnung verstößt, sollte sich Gedanken machen, ob sein Geschäft seriös ist.



Aha. Aufgrund eines laufenden verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahrens, bei dem noch kein Gericht eine Entscheidung gefällt hat, beurteilst Du also die Situation. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Zurecht zieht er Rückschlüsse von massenhaften Rechtsverstössen auf die Seriösität. Im Gewerberecht zieht man bei zahlreichen Verstössen gegen die Rechtsordnung Rückschlüsse auf die Zuverlässigkeit der Verantwortlichen.



Vgl. o.


----------



## technofreak (26 November 2003)

*Hallo! aufwachen , total anonymer Gast!!* 

Sind wir dir nicht gut genug, uns diese simple Frage  zu beantworten? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32699#32699


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 November 2003)

*Mächtig anonymer Gast schrieb:*


> Aha. Aufgrund eines laufenden verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahrens, bei dem noch kein Gericht eine Entscheidung gefällt hat, beurteilst Du also die Situation.



<Was_bin_ich?_Modus>
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das Sie über Insiderwissen verfügen? :holy:

</Was_bin_ich?_Modus>

MfG
L.


----------



## Der Genervte (26 November 2003)

Ich glaube, das einzige, was man dazu noch sagen könnte, ist das Motto von Stalker2002.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Aufgrund eines laufenden verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahrens, bei dem noch kein Gericht eine Entscheidung gefällt hat, beurteilst Du also die Situation.



Ich kann nicht für Counselor, aber für mich sprechen: Ja!

Das mache ich übrigens als Klägervertreter bzw. Beklagtenvertreter von Berufs wegen.
Außerdem erliege ich dieser Versuchung ständig - z.B. wenn ich mich über das neue Buch von Dieter Bohlen äußere, über die Rede von Herrn Hohmann, über die Strafideen der EU wegen des Stabilitätspakts, wegen der Taten eines Osama Bin Laden, ja sogar wegen meiner Einschätzung des Handelns von Adolf Hitler - alles keine rechtskräftigen Schlussurteile.

Das nennt man Meinung!

Guckst du hier: Artikel 5 Grundgesetz.

Ach ja: Die RegTP ist dieser Versuchung übrigens auch erlegen ...


----------



## Counselor (26 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Aufgrund eines laufenden verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahrens, bei dem noch kein Gericht eine Entscheidung gefällt hat, beurteilst Du also die Situation.



Nein

Ich beurteile die Situation aufgrund Kenntnis des Dialers und aufgrund 

- § 43 b TKG


> (5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese *vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden, von ihr vorgegebene Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist*. Programmänderungen führen zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht. Die Regulierungsbehörde regelt die Einzelheiten des Registrierungsverfahrens und den Inhalt der abzugebenden schriftlichen Versicherung.


- Amtsblattverfügungen über die von der RegTP vorgegebenen Mindestvoraussetzungen und Erläuterungen


> Dabei wird eine bewusste Texteingabe gefordert, und die Wahl der einzugebenden, eine Zustimmung signalisierenden Zeichenfolge dem Anbieter überlassen. Als Beispiel hierfür wird die Texteingabe der Wortes „ja“ genannt. (Klammerzusatz in Punkt 1.1.; Seite 835). Für eine explizite Zustimmung ist es also erforderlich, dass der Nutzer eine
> Zeichenfolge, mittels der Tastatur, durch Mausklicks auf einer am Bildschirm angezeigten Tastatur oder durch Verwendung sonstiger Vorrichtungen zur Zeicheneingabe am Endgerät, eingibt. *Nicht ausreichend ist es, wenn der Nutzer seine Zustimmung durch das Anklicken, auch mehrerer, Buttons, selbst wenn diese standardmäßig nicht auf Zustimmung eingestellt sind, zum Ausdruck bringt.*



Warum soll ein Dialer, dessen Registrierung erst im Moment des Downloads beantragt wird und der demzufolge erst - den Angaben eines Tonnos Berlin zufolge - erst zwei Wochen nach der Einwahl registriert wird und bei dem dazu noch ein Klick auf einen Button zur Anwahl ausreicht, gesetzeskonform sein?

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ein Dialer, dessen Registrierung erst im Moment des Downloads beantragt wird und der demzufolge erst - den Angaben eines Tonnos Berlin zufolge - erst zwei Wochen nach der Einwahl registriert wird und bei dem dazu noch ein Klick auf einen Button zur Anwahl ausreicht, gesetzeskonform sein?
> Counselor



Was ist daran - rechtlich betrachtet - nicht in Ordnung. Ich sehe daran keinen Verstoss. Erläutere doch mal, was Du hier für rechtswidrig hälst.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran - rechtlich betrachtet - nicht in Ordnung. Ich sehe daran keinen Verstoss. Erläutere doch mal, was Du hier für rechtswidrig hälst.





			
				TKG schrieb:
			
		

> (5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese *vor Inbetriebnahme* bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden, von ihr vorgegebene Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist. Programmänderungen führen zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht. Die Regulierungsbehörde regelt die Einzelheiten des Registrierungsverfahrens und den Inhalt der abzugebenden schriftlichen Versicherung.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Die Dialer werden registriert. Dabei reicht nach Ansicht der RegTP die Antragstellung aus.

2. Die Erklärungen werden abgegeben.

3. Die Mindestvoraussetzungen sind eingehalten.

4. Erst dann wird es - nach Deinen Angaben - zur Benutzung freigegeben.

Wo ist also die Rechtswidrigkeit?


----------



## Counselor (28 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Dialer werden registriert. Dabei reicht nach Ansicht der RegTP die Antragstellung aus.


:vlol:  Das TKG stellt nicht auf den Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung ab, sondern auf den Zeitpunkt der tatsächlichen Registrierung.


			
				TKG schrieb:
			
		

> Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese *vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden*





			
				Aus der Gesetzesbegründung schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Absatz 5) Um die massiven Missbräuche durch den Einsatz von Anwählprogrammen (Dialer) zu bekämp-fen, sollen diese vor der Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden ... Dienstleistungen dürfen nur *über vorab registrierte Dialer* angeboten und abgerechnet werden.





			
				Äußerst anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Die Mindestvoraussetzungen sind eingehalten.



 :vlol: Der 'Ja Weiter' Button entsprach nicht den Mindestvoraussetzungen.


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ausreichend ist es, wenn der Nutzer seine Zustimmung durch das Anklicken, auch mehrerer, Buttons, selbst wenn diese standardmäßig nicht auf Zustimmung eingestellt sind, zum Ausdruck bringt. Diese Anforderungen entsprechen der Amtsblattveröffentlichung, wonach eine bewusste Texteingabe gefordert, die Wahl des einzugebenden, eine Zustimmung signalisierenden Wortes jedoch dem Anbieter überlassen wird.





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist also die Rechtswidrigkeit?


Welchen Rechtfertigungsgrund soll MP denn dafür gehabt haben, Dialer zu registrieren, die durch einen Klick auf 'Ja Weiter' aktiviert werden?

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> :vlol:  Das TKG stellt nicht auf den Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung ab, sondern auf den Zeitpunkt der tatsächlichen Registrierung.



Das ist falsch. Der Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung ist maßgebend. Die Registrierung findet ab diesem Zeitpunkt statt, das kann man auch in der Datenbank erkennen. Die Registrierung wird zwar erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ausgesprochen, wirkt aber rückwirkend vom Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung an.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> :vlol: Der 'Ja Weiter' Button entsprach nicht den Mindestvoraussetzungen.



Darum dreht es sich hier doch gar nicht. Es ging hier lediglich darum, ob das Verfahren, die Dialer kurz nach der Antragstellung schon zum Download anzubieten, rechtswidrig ist. Nichts anderes. Vielleicht ist das aber für manche hier zu schwer verständlich und sie müssen immer die gleichen alten Sachen rausholen.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Rechtfertigungsgrund soll MP denn dafür gehabt haben, Dialer zu registrieren, die durch einen Klick auf 'Ja Weiter' aktiviert werden?


Dvill sprach nicht um die Registrierung der betroffenen 400.000 Dialer, sondern meinte, das Verfahren an sich sei schon rechtswidrig.


----------



## Counselor (28 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist falsch. Der Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung ist maßgebend. Die Registrierung findet ab diesem Zeitpunkt statt, das kann man auch in der Datenbank erkennen. Die Registrierung wird zwar erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ausgesprochen, wirkt aber rückwirkend vom Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung an.



Wie oft noch: Aus der Gesetzesbegründung läßt sich entnehmen, daß Dienstleistungen nur über vorab registrierte Dialer angeboten werden dürfen. Der Kunde muss sich vor der Anwahl informieren können, wie sich das Tool verhält. Die VATM hat in einer Stellungnahme im Gesetzgebungsverfahren sogar angeregt, daß die RegTP vor der Registrierung der Dialer eine technische Prüfung (Zb Wegsurfsperren) durchführen solle. Ob man in der Datenbank beim Download erkennen kann, ob der Registrierungsantrag eingangen ist, ist unerheblich, weil die Registrierung im Zeitpunkt der ersten Anwahl abgeschlossen sein muß.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> :vlol: Der 'Ja Weiter' Button entsprach nicht den Mindestvoraussetzungen.





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Darum dreht es sich hier doch gar nicht.



Doch, denn ich habe auf dieses Posting geantwortet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32769#32769
Daher ist auch deine Kritik an meiner Antwort gelinde gesagt völlig fehl am Platz. Aber vielleicht verstehen manche Gäste das ja mit Absicht nicht.

Das Verfahren, die Dialer kurz nach der Antragstellung schon zum Download anzubieten ist rechtswidrig, da Dienstleistungen nur über vorab registrierte Dialer angeboten werden dürfen. Wird er vor abgeschlossenem Registrierungsverfahren zum Download angeboten, löst er keine Vergütungspflicht aus.

Aber von mir aus kann sich MP anderen Illusionen hingeben.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft noch:


Ja, wie oft noch wird das Falsche wiederholt.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Gesetzesbegründung läßt sich entnehmen, daß Dienstleistungen nur über vorab registrierte Dialer angeboten werden dürfen. Der Kunde muss sich vor der Anwahl informieren können, wie sich das Tool verhält. Die VATM hat in einer Stellungnahme im Gesetzgebungsverfahren sogar angeregt, daß die RegTP vor der Registrierung der Dialer eine technische Prüfung (Zb Wegsurfsperren) durchführen solle.



Ein letztes Mal, dann kannst Du meinetwegen weiterhin bei Deiner falschen Rechtsansicht bleiben, wenn es Dir Spass macht: Die RegTP registriert die Dialer ab dem Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung, das steht in jedem Registrierungsbescheid. Entscheidend ist somit, auch für die Vergütungspflicht, der Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man in der Datenbank beim Download erkennen kann, ob der Registrierungsantrag eingangen ist, ist unerheblich, weil die Registrierung im Zeitpunkt der ersten Anwahl abgeschlossen sein muß.


In welcher Datenbank willst Du das denn bitte nachschauen können wollen? Ob schon Anträge gestellt sind? 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> :vlol: Der 'Ja Weiter' Button entsprach nicht den Mindestvoraussetzungen.





			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, denn ich habe auf dieses Posting geantwortet:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32769#32769
> Daher ist auch deine Kritik an meiner Antwort gelinde gesagt völlig fehl am Platz.


Nö. In dem von Dir besagten Thread bezieht sich dvill nur ganz allgemein auf die Dialer-Registrierung. Auch ich bei meinem Posting.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht verstehen manche Gäste das ja mit Absicht nicht


Solche Sätze sprechen wohl alleine für sich...


----------



## Counselor (28 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein letztes Mal, dann kannst Du meinetwegen weiterhin bei Deiner falschen Rechtsansicht bleiben, wenn es Dir Spass macht: Die RegTP registriert die Dialer ab dem Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung, das steht in jedem Registrierungsbescheid. Entscheidend ist somit, auch für die Vergütungspflicht, der Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung.


Daß verwaltungsrechtlich eine rückwirkende Registrierung möglich ist, heißt nicht, daß durch die rückwirkende  Registrierung rückwirkend eine Vergütungspflicht begründet wird. Dem steht der Sinn des Gesetzes entgegen und der Wille des Gesetzgebers. 


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> In welcher Datenbank willst Du das denn bitte nachschauen können wollen? Ob schon Anträge gestellt sind?


In keiner, und deswegen gibt es auch keine rückwirkend begründete Zahlungsverpflichtung.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. In dem von Dir besagten Thread bezieht sich dvill nur ganz allgemein auf die Dialer-Registrierung. Auch ich bei meinem Posting.


Dagegen spricht, daß ich hierauf geantwortet hatte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32769#32769

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (28 November 2003)

Counselor ist hier eindeutig zuzustimmen:

Verwaltungsrechtlich mag eine rückwirkende Registrierung ebenso möglich sein wie eine "faktische Registreirung" ab Antragseingang - so was gibt's im Verwaltungsrecht und im Steurrecht öfters.

Die Vergütungspflicht entsteht aber erst dann, wenn der User vor Inbetriebnahme die ordnungsgemäße Registrierung in der bekannten datenbank überprüfen kann - wofür sonst soll sie da sein? Warum wurde sie sonst eingerichtet? Als Programmierübung??

Es ist tatsächlich zwischen "verwaltungsrechtlicher Seriösität" und "zivilrechtlicher Seriösität" zu unterscheiden.

Und zivilrechtlich kann man Dialer, die nicht in der RegTP-Datenbank vorhanden sind, als "unseriös" bezeichnen.


----------



## dvill (28 November 2003)

Nach der juristischen Betrachtung der Fragwürdigkeit der "fliegenden" nachträglichen Registrierungsbeantragung füge ich mal aktuelle Zahlen bei.

Am 14.11.03 waren gemäß

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=31730#31730

14265 Dialer für die Rufnummer 0190 885887 registriert. Das war vermutlich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon seit einigen Tagen so.

Daran hat sich bis heute

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=885887

nichts geändert. Nach der erwähnten fragwürdigen Praxis und einer durchschnittlichen Bearbeitungszeit von bis zu 2 Wochen würde das heißen, dass in der Zeit vom 7.11. bis 14.11. keine neuen Registrierungsanträge erzeugt wurden, weil diese sonst bis heute zu weiteren Einträgen geführt hätten.

Jedenfalls bestätigen diese Zahlen nicht, dass dieses Verfahren aktuell erfolgreich angewendet wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor ist hier eindeutig zuzustimmen:
> 
> Verwaltungsrechtlich mag eine rückwirkende Registrierung ebenso möglich sein wie eine "faktische Registreirung" ab Antragseingang - so was gibt's im Verwaltungsrecht und im Steurrecht öfters.


Sie ist nicht "möglich", sondern wird von der RegTP praktiziert.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vergütungspflicht entsteht aber erst dann, wenn der User vor Inbetriebnahme die ordnungsgemäße Registrierung in der bekannten datenbank überprüfen kann - wofür sonst soll sie da sein? Warum wurde sie sonst eingerichtet? Als Programmierübung??


Jetzt wird sich aber arg weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Die Datenbank wird in den betreffenden Passagen noch nicht einmal erwähnt.
Das Gesetz spricht von vorgehender Registrierung, nicht davon, dass der Kunde sich vorab Kenntnis verschaffen können muss. Bleiben wir doch einfach beim Gesetzestext.




			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datenbank wird in den entsprechende
> Es ist tatsächlich zwischen "verwaltungsrechtlicher Seriösität" und "zivilrechtlicher Seriösität" zu unterscheiden.
> Und zivilrechtlich kann man Dialer, die nicht in der RegTP-Datenbank vorhanden sind, als "unseriös" bezeichnen.



"Einheit der Rechtsordnung" sagt Dir schon was, oder?

Wozu soll denn die rückwirkende Registrierung gut sein, wenn nicht für die Vergütungspflicht? Nach Eurer Argumentation würde es gar keinen Sinn machen, dass die RegTP die Dialer rückwirkend registriert. Dann könnte dies auch genauso gut ex nunc machen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist tatsächlich zwischen "verwaltungsrechtlicher Seriösität" und "zivilrechtlicher Seriösität" zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Und zivilrechtlich kann man Dialer, die nicht in der RegTP-Datenbank vorhanden sind, als "unseriös" bezeichnen.



Nehmen wir einfach einmal einen Augenblick an, hier wäre wirklich zwischen Zivilrecht und Verwaltungsrecht zu unterscheiden und es wäre entscheidend, ob die Dialer in der Datenbank stehen.

Dann würde nach Eurer Logik beim jetzt vorgenommenen rückwirkenden Entzug trotzdem die Vergütungspflicht nicht entfallen. Denn zum Zeitpunkt der Dialer-Benutzung war ja eine Registrierung vorhanden. Also zivilrechtlich einwandfrei.

Die später stattgefundene rückwirkende Registrierung lässt das, da ja verwaltungsrechtlich, unberührt. 

Schon das Beispiel zeigt, dass Eure Interpretation nicht hinhauen kann.


----------



## Der Jurist (28 November 2003)

@ Gast


Blick ins Gesetz hilft:

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkg/__43b.html

In Absatz 5 erhält die RegTP eine Ermächtigung das Verwaltungsverfahren für die Registrierung zu gestalten.



			
				§ 43b Abs. 5 TKG schrieb:
			
		

> (5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden, von ihr vorgegebene Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist. Programmänderungen führen zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht. Die Regulierungsbehörde regelt die Einzelheiten des Registrierungsverfahrens und den Inhalt der abzugebenden schriftlichen Versicherung.



Dann Blick in die "Einzelheiten": http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html ab Seite 19


Dort steht sinngemäß, dass die Registrierung unter der Voraussetzung, dass alle Erfordernisse erfüllt sind, etwa Rechtskonformitätserklärung, Anschriften usw. vorgenommen wird.

Die Registrierung wirkt dann rückwirkend für die erstmalige Registrierung.


Bevor Du jetzt triumphierst: Frage handelt es sich da nach Sinn und Zweck nicht um eine "Übergangsvorschrift" bei der Einführung der Registrierung (erstmalige Registrierung)?

Aber selbst wenn Du zu einem anderen Schluss kommen solltest, umstreitig dürfte sein, dass für eine Einwahl vor der Registrierung nicht zu bezahlen ist, weiter dürfte unstreitig sein, dass wenn eine Registrierung nicht erfolgt ebenfalls nicht zu bezahlen ist.

Wird eine Registrierung nachträglich unanfechtbar zurückgenommen bzw. widerrufen, ist ebenfalls nicht zu bezahlen.

Es kann also nur um Einwahlen gehen, die in dem Zeitfenster zwischen der Anmeldung zur Registrieung (Eingang bei der RegTP) und dem Erscheinen in der Datenbank handeln.

Also kommt es auf das Datum der Registierung an: Über die Dialer-Datenbank ist der Zeitpunkt genau ausgewiesen mit Datum und Uhrzeit.

Allerdings dürften die Überlegungen, die hier angestellt werden, durch das Verfahren der RegTP bald müßig werden. Denn das Verwaltungsverfahren ist so angelegt, dass es zeitnah abgewickelt wird.

Nur bei Beginn des Verfahrens bzw bei einer Wiederholungsaktion, weil ganz viele Dialer aus dem Verkehr gezogen wurden, kommt es zu einer zeitlichen Lücke zwischen Anmeldung und Erfassung.

Dennoch würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn später in der Rechtsprechungspraxisdie Zivilgerichte darauf abstellen, ab wann der Dialer tatsächlich in der Datenbank eingestellt war. Dass ein Amtsrichter auf eine Analogie zum Handelsregister kommen könnte, ist wohl nicht ganz abwegig.

So letzte Bemerkung: Eine Auseinandersetzung darüber kann es aber nur geben, wenn ein Nutzer einen Dialer mit Wissen und Wollen startet und dann unter Hinweis der vorgeblich nicht vorhandenen Registrierung nicht bezahlen will.

Davon nicht betroffen sind die Nutzer, die nicht mit Wissen und Wollen das Teil in Gang gesetzt haben. (Bitte jetzt kein Aufschrei, weil das angeblich nicht bzw. nicht mehr möglich ist. Diese Behauptung gab es auch schon früher und ist inzwischen widerlegt vgl: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545 ).

So Schluß jetzt, sonst wird das noch eine Seminar-Arbeit.


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wird eine Registrierung nachträglich unanfechtbar zurückgenommen bzw. widerrufen, ist ebenfalls nicht zu bezahlen.



Da bin ich ganz Deiner Ansicht.

NUR: Nach der hier bislang vertretenen Ansicht eben nicht. Denn sowohl Counselor als auch Katzenhai wollen ZivilR und VerwaltungsR voneinander getrennt betrachten. Ansonsten können sie nämlich nicht erklären, warum eine Vergütung angeblich erst ab Eintragung stattfinden soll.




			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann also nur um Einwahlen gehen, die in dem Zeitfenster zwischen der Anmeldung zur Registrieung (Eingang bei der RegTP) und dem Erscheinen in der Datenbank handeln.
> Also kommt es auf das Datum der Registierung an: Über die Dialer-Datenbank ist der Zeitpunkt genau ausgewiesen mit Datum und Uhrzeit.



Ja genau, darum geht es. Mir ist aber immer noch nicht klar, welcher Ansicht denn nun bist. Der von Katzenhai und Counselor? Und wenn ja: Wo sind Deine Argumente? Und wi löst Du dann o.g. Widerspruch auf?



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings dürften die Überlegungen, die hier angestellt werden, durch das Verfahren der RegTP bald müßig werden. Denn das Verwaltungsverfahren ist so angelegt, dass es zeitnah abgewickelt wird.



Hüstel....



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bei Beginn des Verfahrens bzw bei einer Wiederholungsaktion, weil ganz viele Dialer aus dem Verkehr gezogen wurden, kommt es zu einer zeitlichen Lücke zwischen Anmeldung und Erfassung.



Die Realität ist eine andere. Und ich meine jetzt explizit nicht die Mainpean-Dialer.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn später in der Rechtsprechungspraxisdie Zivilgerichte darauf abstellen, ab wann der Dialer tatsächlich in der Datenbank eingestellt war. Dass ein Amtsrichter auf eine Analogie zum Handelsregister kommen könnte, ist wohl nicht ganz abwegig.



Ich finde, der Vergleich hinkt. Wenn Du nämlich so argumentierst, muss man dann auch die positive und negative Publizität gegen sich gelten lassen, gell?



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> So letzte Bemerkung: Eine Auseinandersetzung darüber kann es aber nur geben, wenn ein Nutzer einen Dialer mit Wissen und Wollen startet und dann unter Hinweis der vorgeblich nicht vorhandenen Registrierung nicht bezahlen will.
> Davon nicht betroffen sind die Nutzer, die nicht mit Wissen und Wollen das Teil in Gang gesetzt haben.



Den Gedankensprung verstehe ich noch nicht einmal im Ansatz.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> (Bitte jetzt kein Aufschrei, weil das angeblich nicht bzw. nicht mehr möglich ist. Diese Behauptung gab es auch schon früher und ist inzwischen widerlegt vgl: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545 ).



Äh, kann es sein, dass Du hier eine verkehrte URL angegeben hast. Denn das Posting betrifft mE. ein anderes Thema.




			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> So Schluß jetzt, sonst wird das noch eine Seminar-Arbeit.



Ich habe bislang nur nicht durchdachte Rechtsansichten gehört. Bohrt man ein wenig tiefer, stellt sich schnell heraus, dass alles nur auf Sand gebaut ist.

Dabei behaupten immer alle hier, Jura-Spezialisten in diesem Gebiet zu sein.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 November 2003)

@:unbekannt: Gast:

Günni bist du's?!? :santa: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2003)

Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bislang nur nicht durchdachte Rechtsansichten
> gehört. Bohrt man ein wenig tiefer, stellt sich schnell heraus, dass alles nur auf Sand gebaut ist.
> 
> Dabei behaupten immer alle hier, Jura-Spezialisten in diesem Gebiet zu sein.


Niemand in diesem Forum hat bisher dies behauptet. Der erste und einzige, der in einer ziemlich penetranten 
und überheblichen Art und Weise diesen Eindruck von sich vermitteln will, bist du selber.
Wer garantiert denn den "unbedarften" Usern, daß du nicht selber nur  Sandburgen baust?
Ich denke, daß es Gerichte entscheiden werden, wer hier Recht hat bzw. bekommt. ( was 
nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun hat. )
cp


----------



## dvill (29 November 2003)

Neben der juristischen Betrachtung, was in dem Grenzgebiet zwischen "offensichtlich vom Gesetzgeber nicht gewollt" und "bei raffinierter Argumentation auch nicht lückenlos verboten" liegt, hat diese Frage auch ganz praktische Aspekte.

Die erfolgte Registrierung soll auch den Verbrauchern Sicherheit geben, die ein Dialerangebot prüfen und nicht auf ein unseriöses Angebot hereinfallen wollen. Sie laden den Dialer, stellen den Hashwert fest und können in der RegTP-DB sehen, wie der Dialer arbeitet, wer verantwortlich ist, eben auch wie lange.

Dialerangebote, die dort nicht auftauchen, sind jedenfalls für Verbraucher nicht als möglicherweise seriös auszumachen. Welchem Anbieter könnte dies egal sein? Wer würde, wenn er als seriöser Geschäftsmann wahrgenommen werden will, sein Angebot in ein derart fahles Licht stellen wollen?

Man wundert sich schon sehr, mit welchem Ergeiz derart fragwürdige Abwicklungen als rechtmäßig vertreten werden. Durch die total anonyme Präsentation dieser möglichen juristischen Schleichwege wird das miese Image des anonymen Zahlungstools tüchtig verstärkt.

Ich bin sicher, dass die Akzeptanz der RegTP für nachgereichte Anträge sich auf Bestandsdialer bezieht und nicht als Normalfall für Neuanträge zu verstehen ist. Nach Abschluss der Übergangszeit am 14.12. bietet sich hier eine Klarstellung missdeutbarer Formulierungen an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (29 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> NUR: Nach der hier bislang vertretenen Ansicht eben nicht. Denn sowohl Counselor als auch Katzenhai wollen ZivilR und VerwaltungsR voneinander getrennt betrachten. Ansonsten können sie nämlich nicht erklären, warum eine Vergütung angeblich erst ab Eintragung stattfinden soll.



@Gast

Das kann man auch anders erläutern:

Das Gesetz ist so formuliert, daß Dialer nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen über die Rufnummerngasse 0190/0900 eingesetzt werden dürfen. Eine davon ist, daß der Dialer 'vor der Inbetriebnahme ... registriert' wird. Die Überschrift des § 43b TKG spricht von 'Bedingungen für die Nutzung von ... Mehrwertdienstrufnummern'. 

Folglich ist das Gesetz entweder ein Verbotsgesetz, das den Vertragsschluß mit Hilfe eines Dialers wegen seiner Umstände untersagt, wenn die Bedingungen nicht erfüllt sind

oder

es schreibt eine zur endgültigen oder schwebenden Unwirksamkeit führende Einschränkung der rechtsgeschäftlichen Gestaltungsmacht seitens des Dialeranbieters vor.

Die Diktion des Gesetzes, insbesondere die Formulierung 'dürfen nur eingesetzt werden' ist für die Auslegung unergiebig, weil sie in Verboten mit und ohne Nichtigkeitsfolge verwandt werden (BGH NJW 1992, 2022). Die Überschrift zeigt, daß es eine Rechtsbedingung ist (=gesetzliche Voraussetzung für das Zustandekommen und die Wirksamkeit eines Rechtsgeschäfts). Fraglich wäre, ob die Bedingung der Registrierung, wenn sie im Moment der Inbetriebnahme nicht vorliegt, nachholbar ist. Dagegen spricht, daß das Gesetz vorschreibt, die Dialer müssen '*vor* der Inbetriebnahme ... *registriert werden*'. Klarer ist die Regierungsbegründung, die ausführt: 'Außerdem müssen die Anwählprogramme (sog. Dialer) nunmehr *vor Inbetriebnahme* von der Regulierungsbehörde *registriert worden sein* ... Dienstleistungen dürfen nur über *vorab registrierte Dialer angeboten und abgerechnet werden*'. Der Gesetzgeber meinte also, daß das Registrierungsverfahren vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme positiv abgeschlossen sein muß. Damit ist die Bedingung nicht nachholbar und es besteht zivilrechtlich im Zeitfenster zwischen Antragstellung und Registrierung kein Schwebezustand, sondern der Vertrag ist entweder

a) infolge § 134 BGB 'ex tunc' nichtig oder
b) er ist endgültig unwirksam, weil der Dialeranbieter ihn infolge eingeschränkter rechtsgeschäftlicher Gestaltungsmacht nie abschliessen konnte.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand in diesem Forum hat bisher dies behauptet. Der erste und einzige, der in einer ziemlich penetranten
> und überheblichen Art und Weise diesen Eindruck von sich vermitteln will, bist du selber.



Nur weil ich anderer Ansicht bin und diese mit guten Argumenten vertrete? Ich dachte, Ihr wollt Euch kritisch mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen?



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wer garantiert denn den "unbedarften" Usern, daß du nicht selber nur  Sandburgen baust?
> Ich denke, daß es Gerichte entscheiden werden, wer hier Recht hat bzw. bekommt. ( was nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun hat. )
> cp


Niemand, weil hier ein offener Punkt diskutiert wird und sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden kann bzw. soll.
Das kritische Denken bzw Überprüfen sollte man schon noch dem Leser überlassen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2003)

Offensichtlich hat die miese Dialerlobby das allerletzte Aufgebot mobilisiert, 
um hier die Forenteilnehmer zu verunsichern.

Das deckt sich genau mit dem Eindruck von dvill, miese Abzocke , von noch mieseren Rechtsverdrehern
vertreten. Nicht der Hauch von Anstand den Opfern gegenüber! Einer von den "furchtbaren Juristen",
die für Kohle  alles aber auch alles tun. Es schläft sich bestimmt gut mit Gedanken, wieviel die Mandanten 
abgezockt haben und wieviel Honorar dabei wieder abfällt. Wenn es nicht sogar jemand ist, der selbst 
"im Geschäft" ist. "Pecunia non olet"
http://www.blutgraetsche.de/he/2/00200120010807.php


> "Geld stinkt nicht", entgegnete vor 2000 Jahren Kaiser Augustus seinen Beratern,
> die ihm den Gedanken auszureden versuchten, Geld für die Benutzung der öffentlichen
> Bedürfnisanstalten zu nehmen.


----------



## Counselor (29 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde nach Eurer Logik beim jetzt vorgenommenen rückwirkenden Entzug trotzdem die Vergütungspflicht nicht entfallen. Denn zum Zeitpunkt der Dialer-Benutzung war ja eine Registrierung vorhanden. Also zivilrechtlich einwandfrei.



Ganz und gar nicht:

§ 43b TKG knüpft die Wirksamkeit der mittels Dialer getätigten Geschäfte kumulativ an drei Voraussetzungen:

a) tatsächliche Registrierung bei der RegTP vor der Inbetriebnahme
b) Erfüllung der Mindestvoraussetzungen, die die RegTP festgelegt hat
c) schriftliche Versicherung der Rechtskonformität gegenüber der RegTP

Liegt a) vor Inbetriebnahme tatsächlich vor, dann kann auf das Vorliegen von c) geschlossen werden, weil nur registriert wird, wenn c) vorliegt. Von c) kann aber nicht auf a) geschlossen werden, und von a) nicht auf b) und auch nicht von c) auf b) (ergibt sich aus den Verfügungen der RegTP zum Registrierungsverfahren).

Weil bei rückwirkendem Entzug a) vorlag und auf c) geschlossen werden kann, aber nicht von a) auf b) oder von c) auf b), ist entscheidend, ob wegen Nichtvorliegens von b) die Registrierung entzogen wurde.

Lag b) im Zeitpunkt der Registrierung nicht vor, dann entfällt der Vergütungsanspruch, weil der Vertrag dann entweder ex tunc nichtig  oder endgültig unwirksam ist, weil der Dialeranbieter ihn gar nicht vornehmen durfte.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz und gar nicht:
> 
> § 43b TKG knüpft die Wirksamkeit der mittels Dialer getätigten Geschäfte kumulativ an drei Voraussetzungen:
> 
> ...



Du verwechselt hier etwas. Wir haben hier doch die ganze Zeit nur über a) gesprochen. Und ob deswegen die Vergütungspflicht entfällt. 

Es geht doch bei unserer Diskussion nicht um diese aktuelle Mainpean-Geschichte, sondern abstrakt um das Problem der Registrierung.

Meine Frage war: Wenn die Registrierung entzogen wird (und zwar nicht wegen b), sondern aus beliebig anderem Grund), entfällt dann die Vergütungspflicht?

Es ist doch vollkommen unabhängig von der Registrierung: Wenn der Dialer nicht die Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt, besteht - vollkommen unabhängig von der Registrierung - keine Vergütungspflicht. Damit ist aber keinerlei Aussage über a) getroffen. Und genau darum geht es doch bei unserem Problem.


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch bei unserer Diskussion nicht um diese aktuelle Mainpean-Geschichte,
> sondern abstrakt um das Problem der Registrierung.



Ach nein? worum denn sonst? MP ist doch der einzige z.Z den das Problem besonders "hart" trifft.
Was hat diese Diskussion eigentlich im Thread "Frische für Verbraucher positive Urteile" zu suchen?
Ist wohl ein ganz besonder "wunder" Punkt" daß die Justiz nicht mehr so wie in der Vergangenheit
treu und brav mitspielt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32665#32665

Mit diesem Posting , falls du der berühmt berüchtigte Anonymous bist , hast du dich ziemlich frech und dreist 
in diesen Thread gemischt
um ganz offensichlich  von dem ursprünglichen Thema abzulenken. Glaubst du , daß die Forenleser 
so dumm sind , das nicht zu merken...
Auch Gast


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2003)

och, der "Hausjurist" von MP hat wieder zugeschlagen. Warum wartet er nicht ab, bis Klarheit 
von RegTP und/oder den Gerichten kommt. Das dumme juristische Rumgelaber
 hat doch nur einen Zweck, Leute verarschen, die seinem hochgestochenen Juristenlatein
 nicht folgen können  :evil:


----------



## Counselor (29 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage war: Wenn die Registrierung entzogen wird (und zwar nicht wegen b), sondern aus beliebig anderem Grund), entfällt dann die Vergütungspflicht?



Bei einer bestandskräftigen rückwirkenden Aufhebung der Registrierung ist die Registrierung unwirksam. Das läuft auf rechtliche Unmöglichkeit bzw rechtliches Unvermögen seitens des Dialeranbieters raus. 

Hat keiner von beiden die rückwirkende Aufhebung zu vertreten, dann werden beide Parteien von ihren Leistungspflichten frei. Der Anspruch 

Counselor

PS: Nachtrag: Seit der Schuldrechtsreform entfällt bei Unmöglichkeit / Unvermögen seitens des Dialeranbieters die Vergütungspflicht des Dialerkunden grundsätzlich (§ 326 I 1 1. HS BGB); hat der Mitverdiener (teilweise) geleistet, dann hat er einen Herausgabeanspruch (Condictio indebiti).


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer bestandskräftigen rückwirkenden Aufhebung der Registrierung ist die Registrierung unwirksam. Das läuft auf rechtliche Unmöglichkeit bzw rechtliches Unvermögen seitens des Dialeranbieters raus.
> Hat keiner von beiden die rückwirkende Aufhebung zu vertreten, dann werden beide Parteien von ihren Leistungspflichten frei. Der Anspruch



Also beeinflusst das VerwaltungsR das ZivilR doch?

In Deinem Posting
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32769#32782

(ebenso Katzenhai) 

hast Du das noch bestritten.

Ich finde Deine Argumentation nicht stringend. Wenn in dem o.g. Fall das VerwaltungsR beeinflusst, dann muss das doch konsequenterweise auch für den Fall der rückwirkenden Registrierung gelten.

Alles andere wäre inkonsequent und unlogisch. Insbesondere würden hier gleiche Fälle unterschiedlich behandelt. Hierfür gibt es keinen sachlichen Grund.


----------



## Counselor (29 November 2003)

@Gast



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn in dem o.g. Fall das VerwaltungsR beeinflusst, dann muss das doch konsequenterweise auch für den Fall der rückwirkenden Registrierung gelten.



Natürlich ist die Registrierung eine hoheitliche Handlung mit privatrechlichem Berührungspunkt. Die RegTP beeinflußt das Vorliegen einer nicht nachholbaren Rechtsbedingung.

Gegen die Nachholbarkeit spricht, daß das Gesetz vorschreibt, die Dialer müssen 'vor der Inbetriebnahme ... registriert werden'. Klarer ist die Regierungsbegründung, die ausführt: 'Außerdem müssen die Anwählprogramme (sog. Dialer) nunmehr vor Inbetriebnahme von der Regulierungsbehörde registriert worden sein ... Dienstleistungen dürfen nur über vorab registrierte Dialer angeboten und abgerechnet werden'. Der Gesetzgeber meinte also, daß das Registrierungsverfahren vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme positiv abgeschlossen sein muß. Damit ist die Bedingung nicht nachholbar.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Alles andere wäre inkonsequent und unlogisch. Insbesondere würden hier gleiche Fälle unterschiedlich behandelt. Hierfür gibt es keinen sachlichen Grund.



Die Grundrechte wirken nur über Generalklauseln (§§ 138, 242 und 826 BGB) in das PrivatR ein. Wo siehst du hier einen Verstoß gegen diese Generalklauseln? Weshalb sollte eine Zahlungsverweigerung unter Hinweis darauf, daß die Registrierung erst rückwirkend vorgenommen wurde, sittenwidrig sein oder gegen Treu und Glauben verstossen? 

Welche Sachverhalte sollen hier denn wesensgleich sein?

Counselor


----------



## Counselor (1 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, der Vergleich hinkt. Wenn Du nämlich so argumentierst, muss man dann auch die positive und negative Publizität gegen sich gelten lassen, gell?



Aus beiden Fällen der Publizität kann der Dialeranbieter nichts für sich herleiten, denn der Kunde hat daraus ein Wahlrecht: 
entweder er lässt die wahre Rechtslage gelten oder er lässt den Rechtsschein gelten 

Counselor


----------

